
The Tyranny of Structurelessness - xwvvvvwx
http://www.jofreeman.com/joreen/tyranny.htm
======
ghotli
Key takeaway, structure is emerging whether or not you want it to, so take
care to put in place a minimum viable structure that is malleable. One such
list of properties of what she considers an effective structure is proposed at
the bottom and is worth a read. Directly applicable to modern organizations
and not just a historical essay from the earlyish days of the women's
liberation movement

------
danielvf
This is one of the fifty greatest essays ever. Don’t be distracted the talk of
Feminism or the New Left. This stuff applies across every organization I’ve
run into.

